

The Decision to Stop Seeking an Investor - donnfelker
http://blog.qonqr.com/post/42975235134/the-decision-to-stop-seeking-an-investor

======
justinpeck
As one of the founding members of this team that had to return to fulltime
work after depleting my personal financial reserves, our inability to explain
what we were doing in such a way that convinced investors to back us has been
frustrating. It was hard to understand why everyone we talked to loved the
idea, loved our traction, loved our numbers, loved our team, but wasn't
ready/willing/able to invest. We continued to follow the advice we received
and constantly modified our pitch, but we were never quite able to convey the
story in a way that investors needed to hear it.

Calling off the search and refocusing on Product Development was definitely
the right decision for us, but it was a hard lesson to learn.

Although we continue to push forward, and we're seeing some awesome growth and
a rapidly expanding passionate player base, there's no doubt that our progress
is still not what it could be if we had been able to leverage investment
dollars.

